# Resident Evil 4



## riaan_s (Dec 18, 2006)

1998... You’ll never forget it. It was the year when those grisly murders occurred in the Arklay Mountains. Soon after, the news was out to the whole world revealing that it was the fault of a secret viral experiment conducted by the international pharmaceutical enterprise, Umbrella. The virus broke out in a nearby mountain community, Raccoon City. And hit the peaceful little town with a devastating blow crippling its very foundation. Not taking any chances, the President of the United States ordered a contingency plan - to sterilize Raccoon City. With the whole affair gone public, the United States government issued an indefinite suspension of business decree to Umbrella. Soon its stock prices crashed and for all intents and purposes Umbrella was finished. Six years had passed since that horrendous incident...

Present Day

You are in the back seat of a cop car. Two local cops are in the front.

FIRST COP: (laughs) Why am I the one who always gets the short end of the stick?

SECOND COP: Yo, who are you really? Come on and tell us. You are a long way from home, you cowboys. You have my sympathies. 

CARL: Guess that's a local’s way of breaking the ice. Anyway, you know what this is all about. Our assignment is to search for the President's missing daughter.

FIRST COP: Just the two of you? (chuckles)

BRUCE: I'm sure you boys didn't just tag along so we could sing Kumbiyah together at some Boy Scout bonfire. Then again, maybe you did.

SECOND COP: (scoffs) Oh, you crazy Americans. It's a direct order from the chief himself. I tell you it's no picnic.

BRUCE: We’re counting on you guys.

[The car stops. The second cop gets out and relives himself. But there is someone watching them from the trees.]

CARL (thinking): It was right before I was to take on my duties of protecting the President's daughter when she was abducted. That's the ultimate reason I'm in this lonely and rural part of Europe. According to our intelligence, there's reliable information of a sighting of a girl that looks very similar to the President's daughter. Apparently she's being withheld by some unidentified group of people. Who would have thought my first job would be a rescue mission?

[Outside, the cop continues to take a leak.]

SECOND COP: Ah, it's freezing. It’s so cold all of a sudden.

[He senses someone...or something watching him. He shakes it off.]

SECOND COP: Ah, must be my imagination. 

[He gets back into the car.]

SECOND COP: Sorry it took so long.

[The car takes off. A while later it crosses a bridge and stops.] 

FIRST COP: Just up ahead is the village.

CARL: We’ll go and have a look around.

SECOND COP: We'll stay and watch the car.  Don't want to get any parking tickets.

BRUCE: Right...parking tickets.

FIRST COP: Good luck.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 18, 2006)

Bruce will tell Carl to get a move on and they should go check out the house to the north east.  Bruce will move towards the house cautiously.


----------



## Venom (Dec 18, 2006)

Carl follows Bruce’s lead walking off to the nearby house. 

Carl feels uneasy about the situation saying to Bruce “It seems a little too quite don’t you think”. Carls continues to move forward cautiously pushing back his jacket to reveal his service pistol. He puts his hand on the grip but keeps the gun holstered (readies an attack in case anyone shoots at them).  

Getting closer to the house Carl looks carefully to see if he can see any signs of life or movement in the car or the house windows.


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 18, 2006)

Bruce and Carl make their way toward the front door of the house. Carl is sure someone is watching them.

The house's windows have boards nailed over them and you cannot see in.


```
A B C D E F

1  . . . . . v

2  . . . .|.|v

3  . . . .|.|v

4  . . . .|.|v
      --------
5  . . . . . .

6  . . . . . .
          ---
7          B
          
8        C
```


----------



## mariusm (Dec 18, 2006)

Bruce will proceed inside but keep his right hand on his holstered pistol just in case, he will move to the west on entering the building.


----------



## Venom (Dec 19, 2006)

Carl will move in behind Bruce trying to give him cover. He will move to square A3 draw his weapon and ready an attack. He then takes out his torch (the windows are boarded up) and takes a good look around. 






> A B C D E F
> 
> 1  . . . . . v
> 
> ...


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 19, 2006)

The house is dimly lit. As Bruce and Carl enter the adjacent room they see a man busy putting wood in a fireplace. The man has not noticed them.

OCC: I forgot to mention that in your inventory you have a photo of the president’s missing daughter.


```
A B C D E F

1  . . . . . v

2  . . . .|.|v

3  C . . M|.|v

4  . B . .|.|v
      --------
5  . . . . . .

6  . . . . . .
          ---

v = stairs going up
```


----------



## mariusm (Dec 19, 2006)

Bruce will ask politely, “Excuss me sir, we are looking for a young American girl.  Have you seen anyone new in town lately?”


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 19, 2006)

The man turns around. He looks surprised and shouts at Bruce:“Qué carajo haces aquí? Lárgate, cabrón!”

He turns around again and picks up an axe.

Initiative for this round:
(17) Bruce [HP: 10/10 \\ Ammo: 15 + 15 + 15]
(13) Carl [HP: 12/12 \\ Ammo: 15 + 15 + 15]
(10) Don Esteban



```
A  B  C  D  E  F

1  .  .  .  .  .  v

2  .  .  .  . |. |v

3  C  .  .  M |. |v

4  .  B  .  . |. |v
        -----------
5  .  .  .  .  .  .

6  .  .  .  .  .  .
              ---

v = stairs going up
```


----------



## mariusm (Dec 19, 2006)

Bruce will draw his pistol while taking a 5' step West.  He will shout, "No!", hopefully being aggresive enough to influence the man's actions.  Bruce will ready an attack should the man not put down the axe.


----------



## Venom (Dec 19, 2006)

Carl also shouts to the man “Drop the axe buddy it’s not worth it”.  Taking the picture of the president’s daughter out of his pocket and showing it to the man he shouts “Have you seen this woman”.

Carl readies an action to shoot the man if he makes any aggressive movements towards Bruce or himself.


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 19, 2006)

*Combat round 1*

Initiative for round 1:
(17) Bruce [HP: 10/10 \\ Ammo: 15 + 15 + 15]
(13) Carl [HP: 12/12 \\ Ammo: 15 + 15 + 15]
(10) Don Esteban


The man ignores Bruce. When Carl shows him the photo it appears that he recognises the girl but he shouts again:“Lárgate, cabrón!”

He raises the axe aggressively. Bruce reacts by firing a round (ranged attack roll of 2 + 3 = 5; miss) hitting the wall behind the man.

The shot prompts Carl to fire (ranged attack roll of 7 + 2 = 9; miss) too hastily and he pulls the shot to the right.

Don Esteban throws the axe at Bruce (modified melee attack roll of 9 vs. DEF16; miss) but Bruce dodges it with ease.

Initiative for round 2:
(21) Carl [HP: 12/12 \\ Ammo: 14 + 15 + 15]
(09) Bruce [HP: 10/10 \\ Ammo: 14 + 15 + 15]
(05) Don Esteban



```
A  B  C  D  E  F

1  .  .  .  .  .  v

2  .  .  .  . |. |v

3  C  .  .  M |. |v

4  B  .  .  . |. |v
        -----------
5  .  .  .  .  .  .

6  .  .  .  .  .  .
              ---

v = stairs going up
```


----------



## mariusm (Dec 19, 2006)

Bruce yells, "You mexican bastardo!  Let's see if we can immobalize him for questioning, Carl", and takes an aimed shot at Don's right knee.


----------



## Venom (Dec 19, 2006)

Carl moves in and attempts to wrestle Don Esteban to the ground.


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 19, 2006)

*Combat round 2*

Initiative for round 2:
(21) Carl [HP: 12/12 \\ Ammo: 14 + 15 + 15]
(09) Bruce [HP: 10/10 \\ Ammo: 14 + 15 + 15]
(05) Don Esteban


Favouring hand-to-hand combat over his gun, Carl takes two quick steps forward (AOO vs. Don's AOO: melee attack roll of 18 + 2 = 20; a hit doing 6HP damage) pistol whipping the Don (AOO modified melee attack roll of 23 vs. DEF13; a hit doing 4HP NL damage) before walking straight into Don Esteban’s fist. Carl (touch attack roll of 3 + 2 = 5; miss) tries to grab Don Esteban but struggles to focus after the punch in the face.

Bruce lowers his weapon slightly and fires (ranged attack roll of 8 + 3 – 4(aim) = 7; miss) at the man’s leg only to realise its not as easy as it looks in the movies.

Don Esteban has another punch lined up for Carl (modified melee attack roll of 10 vs. DEF13; miss) but misses as he keeps an eye on Bruce’s pistol (+1 dodge bonus vs. Bruce).

Initiative for round 3:
(18) Don Esteban
(17) Carl [HP: 12/12 NL: 04 \\ Ammo: 14 + 15 + 15]
(14) Bruce [HP: 10/10 NL: 00 \\ Ammo: 13 + 15 + 15]



```
A  B  C  D  E  F

1  .  .  .  .  .  v

2  .  .  .  . |. |v

3  .  .  C  M |. |v

4  B  .  .  . |. |v
        -----------
5  .  .  .  .  .  .

6  .  .  .  .  .  .
              ---

v = stairs going up
```


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 19, 2006)

*1st action: combat round 3*

Bruce does not appear to be the best shot (and Don Esteban does not want to get shot by accident) but Carl would make a good shield – Don Esteban tries to grab Carl (AOO melee attack roll of 7 + 2 = 9; miss) and has to duck for a punch (modified touch attack roll of 8 vs. DEF13; miss) and can’t grab hold. He is still wary of Bruce’s pistol (+1 dodge bonus vs. Bruce).


----------



## Venom (Dec 19, 2006)

Carl takes another try at pistol whipping the Don.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 19, 2006)

Bruce will move 10' East and also take a swing with his pistol at Don.


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 20, 2006)

*Combat round 3*

Carl opens another can of pistol-whip-ass (melee attack roll of 14 + 2 = 16; a hit doing 4 HP damage) and takes Don Esteban down.

Bruce searches the body and finds a WP (white phosphorus) grenade.

You hear the truck outside start and pull off with screaming tyres. The sound of gunfire and shouting is followed by a crash and then silence. Seconds later you hear voices outside the house.


```
A  B  C  D  E  F

1  .  .  .  .  .  v

2  .  .  .  . |. |v

3  .  .  C  M |. |v

4  .  .  B  . |. |v
        -----------
5  .  .  .  .  .  .

6  .  .  .  .  .  .
              ---

v = stairs going up
```


----------



## Venom (Dec 20, 2006)

Carl turns, gun still drawn and runs to the door to assess the situation outside. If any “bad guys” are within range and Carl can get a clear shot then he will take it.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 20, 2006)

Bruce will follow close behind Carl, also with weapon drawn.


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 20, 2006)

*Combat round 4*

Initiative for round 4:
(20) Don Esteban
(16) Villager1
(14) Villager3 (pitchfork)
(10) Carl [HP: 12/12 NL: 04 \\ Ammo: 14 + 15 + 15]
(09) Bruce [HP: 10/10 NL: 00 \\ Ammo: 13 + 15 + 15]
(02) Villager2


Don Esteban is dying.

V1 is out of sight ...

V3 is out of sight ...

Carl heads for the door and sees a man with pitchfork about 15 ft. beyond the door. He raises his weapon and fires (ranged attack roll of 5 + 2 = 7; miss) on instinct before aiming and misses the target.


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 20, 2006)

*Combat round 4 (cont.)*

Bruce is close on Carl’s heals. He doesn’t have a great line of sight but still takes the shot (ranged attack roll of 14 + 3 – 2(cov) = 15; a hit doing 9HP damage) stopping the guy dead in his tracks and leaving him swaying on his feet. He looks like he could drop dead any moment.

Villager2 is heading toward the house.

Initiative for round 5:
(21) Carl [HP: 12/12 NL: 04 \\ Ammo: 13 + 15 + 15]
(19) Villager3 (pitchfork)
(19) Bruce [HP: 10/10 NL: 00 \\ Ammo: 12 + 15 + 15]
(16) Villager1
(12) Villager2 (hand axe)
(10) Don Esteban


----------



## mariusm (Dec 20, 2006)

Bruce will try and line up a shot at the villager #2 when he comes into view.


----------



## Venom (Dec 20, 2006)

Carl takes a shot at villager #3, not wanting to take his chances with the pitchfork.


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 20, 2006)

*Combat round 5*

Initiative for this round:
(21) Carl [HP: 12/12 NL: 04 \\ Ammo: 13 + 15 + 15]
(19) Villager3 (pitchfork)
(19) Bruce [HP: 10/10 NL: 00 \\ Ammo: 12 + 15 + 15]
(16) Villager1
(12) Villager2 (hand axe)
(10) Don Esteban

Carl squeezes off another round (ranged attack roll of 18 + 2 = 20; a hit doing 12HP damage) this time punching a hole in the villager’s head.

Villager3 is dead.

Bruce keeps the doorway covered.

Villager1 is making his way toward the house (about 80 ft. away)

V2 steps over his fallen comrade keeping an eye on Carl (dodge vs. Carl) and into the doorway. As he enters the doorway Bruce pulls the trigger (ranged attack roll of 18 + 3 = 21; a hit doing 8HP damage DISABLING V2) and the shot rips through the man’s chest. He staggers forward and (modified melee attack roll of 8 vs. DEF13; miss) takes a lousy swing at Carl with the axr before falling to the ground. Villager2 is dying.

Don Esteban is dying.

Initiative for round 6:
(20) Carl [HP: 12/12 NL: 04 \\ Ammo: 12 + 15 + 15]
(13) Bruce [HP: 10/10 NL: 00 \\ Ammo: 11 + 15 + 15]
(12) Villager1
(10) Don Esteban
(05) Villager2 (hand axe)


----------



## mariusm (Dec 20, 2006)

Bruce will move 2 blocks south east and take a shot at villager #1.


----------



## Venom (Dec 20, 2006)

Carl moves out the door to stand next to V3 and takes a shot at V1.


----------



## riaan_s (Dec 20, 2006)

Initiative for this round:
(20) Carl [HP: 12/12 NL: 04 \\ Ammo: 12 + 15 + 15]
(13) Bruce [HP: 10/10 NL: 00 \\ Ammo: 11 + 15 + 15]


Carl dive rolls out the door. Although its a long shot, he takes aim, squeezes the trigger (ranged attack roll of 17 + 2 – 4(90ft.) = 15; a hit doing 12HP damage) and a split second later the villager drops to the ground.

With no other hostiles around Carl and Bruce search the bodies. Carl recovers 1,500 pesetas and a stun grenade, Bruce recovers 1,750 pesetas.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 20, 2006)

After searching the bodies Bruce will check if he can still see the vehicle that dropped the two off.  If the vehicle can not be seen anywhere then he will suggest to Carl that they move towards the nearby town.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 8, 2007)

Bruce looks around for the truck. Fresh tyre tracks head off toward the bridge where the cops dropped them off. He can't see any vehicles but there is some smoke coming up from the ravine next to the bridge.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 8, 2007)

Bruce will look over at Carl and yell, "Come on!" as he starts running towards the ravine where the smoke is coming from.  When at the edge he will look and see if anything can be seen through the smoke.  If it is the cops vehicle he will see if the cops survived the crash.


----------



## Venom (Jan 8, 2007)

Carl runs over to the ravine with Bruce to investigate. 

Carl then responds to Bruce that he would like to investigate the second floor of the house before moving towards the town.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 8, 2007)

The duo head to the edge of the ravine to investigate. Looking down they can see the wreck of the police car that dropped them off and the old truck that was parked next to the house.


----------



## Venom (Jan 8, 2007)

Carl looks over at Bruce and says “Well unless you have a ladder long enough to get all the way down there I suggest we go explore upstairs and then go report the incident at the police station in the nearest town.”


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 8, 2007)

_Back toward the house ..._

Carl enters the house with Bruce following close behind.

With his thustmaster pistol drawn Carl heads into the back room of the house. There are stairs leading up.

Bruce notices a closet under the stairs.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 8, 2007)

"Let's take a look inside that closet...", says Bruce.


----------



## Venom (Jan 8, 2007)

Carl readies a shot to shoot anything hostile that might come out and stands 15 feet from the door.

He then nods to Bruce to open the door when he is ready.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 9, 2007)

Carl takes aim at the door, then nods to Bruce.

Bruce slowly opens the door ... the closet is filled with skeletal remains - they look human.

Hopefully Ashley's remains are not among this lot.


```
A  B  C  D  E  F  G  H  I  J  K  L  M  N  O  P  Q  R  S
                          ------------------
1  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  .  C  v| .  .  .  .  .
                          |                |
2  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  . |. |v| .  .  .  .  .
                          |           |  | |
3  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  . |. |v| .  .  .  .  .
                          |           |  | |
4  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  . |B |v| .  .  .  .  .
                          |    ------------|
5  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  .  .  .| .  .  .  .  .
                          |                |
6  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  .  .  .| .  .  .  .  .
                          ------------   ---
7  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
```


----------



## Venom (Jan 9, 2007)

Finding nothing of interest in the closet Carl says to Bruce “Cover me I’m going to make my way upstairs”  Checking carefully that there are no traps on the stairs or people waiting on the first floor Carl slowly moves up the steps.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 9, 2007)

"You got it!", yells Bruce as he readies a shot to cover Carl as he goes up the stairs.  Once Carl is at the top Bruce will proceed up the stairs.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 9, 2007)

The stairs creek slightly as Carl makes his way to the top. Two doors are visible. Bruce follows close behind covering the stairs.


```
A  B  C  D  E  F  G  H  I  J  K  L  M  N  O  P  Q  R  S
                          ------------------
1  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  . |. |^| .  .  .  .  .
                          |           |  | |
2  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  . $. |^| .  .  .  .  .
                          |           |  | |
3  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  . |. |^| .  .  .  .  .
                          |-----------|  | |
4  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  . |. |^| .  .  .  .  .
                          |           |    |
5  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  . $C  B| .  .  .  .  .
                          |           |    |
6  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . |.  .  .  . |.  .| .  .  .  .  .
                          ------------------
7  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .


$ - door
```


----------



## mariusm (Jan 9, 2007)

Bruce will suggest that they open the door closest to the stairs first...


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 10, 2007)

In true Hollywood-style Carl kicks open the door while Bruce provides cover. There is a bed and minimal furnishings in the room. Looks like the cleaning lady hasn't been around for a while.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 10, 2007)

"Let's clear the next room!", yells Bruce as he moves to cover Carl as he opens the next door.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 10, 2007)

Another grand entrance leading to another empty room. This one has a single chair in the middle of the room. Restraints are tied to the chair...


----------



## mariusm (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking at the restraints Bruce mutters, "Damn, we must be too late!  They must have moved her.".  Bruce will move into the room looking around (search) for any clues that might have been left.

PS: How old is the presidents daughter?


----------



## Venom (Jan 10, 2007)

Carl will return to the previous room and look for clues there.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 10, 2007)

Carl finds nothing of interest in the bedroom.

In the other room Bruce has no luck either.

Your PDA has an incoming call - its Hunnigan (your support for this mission).

"Glad to see you guys have some reception now. I've been struggling to get a lock on your position. I've sent you some more info on the president's daughter (age 20).

She was kidnapped by a mysterious group on the way home from her college in Massachusetts. The reason for the kidnapping is still unknown. 

Allegedly she has been spotted in a village (Peublo) in Europe, but there has been no sign of her since!"


----------



## mariusm (Jan 10, 2007)

Bruce stares at the picture on his PDA, closing his mouth just in time to catch the saliva forming at the corners… he then calls out, loud enough for Carl to hear, “Did you see the picture… I mean message… about the president’s daughter?  Maybe we should head for that town after all.”, as he walks over to where Carl is searching.


----------



## Venom (Jan 10, 2007)

Carl already in the passage replies to Bruce “Yeh, I can see why someone would want to kidnap her  . Well with the car wreaked it looks like we have a bit of a walk ahead of us, lets get moving.”

With that he moves down the stairs, out the door and off towards the town.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 11, 2007)

Carl and Bruce head down the stairs and leave the house. The pathway to the villiage is to the east.

About 150 ft. down the pathway you find a shed. You can see a wolf trapped in a beartrap some 60 ft. beyond the shack.

=================================
Character Stats:

Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 11(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: 1(WP)

Carl
HP: 12/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 11(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: 1(STUN)
=================================


----------



## mariusm (Jan 11, 2007)

Bruce will open the door to the shed and take a peek inside, while holding his pistol up close to his side but ready...


----------



## Venom (Jan 11, 2007)

Carl covers Bruce as best he can (readies and shot if anything inside the shed jumps out at them)


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 12, 2007)

Opening the door reveals a dusty tool/storage shed (15 ft. x 15 ft.). In the corner of the shed Bruce notices a green herb plant.

OOC: Throughout the game there are 3 different herb plants available: green, red and yellow.

Consuming a green herb will heal 1d4 points of damage. 

Consuming a red herb has no effect.

Combining a green and red herb (DC15 intelligence check) will heal 2d8 points of damage. Failing the DC15 check results in the herbs being less effective.

Consuming a yellow herb gives you a permanent +1 HP.

Combining a yellow herb with a green or green/red mix adds the +1 HP effect.


----------



## Venom (Jan 12, 2007)

Carl thinks to himself “Wonder what will happen if I smoke the green herb” but quickly snaps out of it, instead checking the floor roof and walls of the shack for any traps.

If nothing is found he will wait for Bruce to pick up the herb and then move on down the path, stopping well short of the wolf to investigate further.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce says, "Hey Carl, we have some green weed here... maybe I will take it as _evidence_ and we can smoke it later! LOL".  Bruce will stash the weed and proceed with Carl further down the road towards the town.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 12, 2007)

With the sight of the green herb bringing back many college memories of nights at the Blue Oyster Bar, Bruce recons it would be a good idea to hold on to such a treasure.

Bruce and Carl head over toward where the wolf is trapped, keeping a good distance.

Carl can see that the trap the animal is caught in is not in very good repair and quite rusty. Next to the pathway is a pole with 3 skulls hanging from it.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce will put a bullet into the wounded wolf.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce steps a little closer to the animal (ranged attack roll of 20!; a critical hit doing 16HP damage) and shoots it in the head putting it out of its misery.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 12, 2007)

"Shame, poor creature!", says Bruce as he holsters his pistol.  "Let's get to that village, Carl", he adds.


----------



## Venom (Jan 12, 2007)

Carl replies “I’m right behind you”.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 12, 2007)

The pathway narrows between the hills. You reach a slightly more open area with the pathway winding between trees.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce will move up the path to P-27.


----------



## Venom (Jan 15, 2007)

Carl will move up the path as far as he can. He keeps his hand on his holster, ready to shoot anything threatening that may jump out from behind a tree.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 15, 2007)

*The search party ...*

Bruce and Carl follow the pathway north but don’t make it far before they spot three villagers heading their way!

Initiative for combat round 1:
(25) Carl
(13) Villager2 (dynamite
(09) Bruce
(08) Villager3 (knife)
(04) Villager1 (sickle)


============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 11(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 12/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 11(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
============================


----------



## Venom (Jan 15, 2007)

This seems to be a really tough place Carl says to Bruce, spotting the guy holding the stick of dynamite. “And it doesn’t look like they like us much either” he continues as he takes aim at the guys hand with the dynamite (Carl will fire as soon as the guy gets within range).


----------



## mariusm (Jan 15, 2007)

Bruce will move 30' further up the path towards the town and take an aimed shot at the dude carrying the dynamite.  Bruce will be aiming for the guys hand.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 15, 2007)

*Combat round 1*

Carl raises his pistol and takes aim at the villager with the dynamite (ready a called shot).

Villager2 retrieves a stick of dynamite and moves 30 ft. toward the agents.

Bruce (spot check of 9 + 4 = 13; fail) does not see the tripwire across the pathway as he moves forward (modified attack roll of 14 vs. DEF16; miss) and braces himself when he hears the click ... fortunately no bang follows. “Carl, watch for tripwires!” Taking a few more steps, Bruce takes aim at the villager (ranged attack roll of 5 + 3 – 4(90 ft.) - 4(AIM) = 0; miss) but still shaking a little from the trap he pulls the shot way left.

Villager3 moves 60 ft. toward the agents.

Villager1 moves 60 ft. toward the agents.


Initiative for combat round 2:
(24) Carl
(23) Bruce
(16) Villager2 (dynamite)
(12) Villager1 (sickle)
(06) Villager3 (knife)


OOC: Since you now know there are tripwires in the area you will get a +2 bonus on spot checks for tripwires.


===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 09(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 12/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 11(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


----------



## mariusm (Jan 15, 2007)

Bruce will take another shot at villager #2.


----------



## Venom (Jan 16, 2007)

Carl will take a shot at villager #1


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 16, 2007)

*Combat round 2*

Carl tries his luck with a long shot (ranged attack roll of 3 + 2 - 2(80 ft.) = 3; miss) clipping a few branches but nothing more.

Feeling even more adventurous than Carl, Bruce fires a shot at the furthest enemy (ranged attack roll of 10 + 3 – 4(110 ft.) = 9; miss) and is not too surprised when it misses.

Villager2 cautiously moves behind a tree to take cover.

Villager1 cautiously moves behind a tree to take cover.

Villager3 cautiously moves behind a tree to take cover.


Initiative for combat round 3:
(18) Carl
(14) Villager3 (knife)
(11) Bruce
(05) Villager2 (dynamite)
(04) Villager1 (sickle)


===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 08(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 12/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 10(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


----------



## mariusm (Jan 16, 2007)

Bruce moves cautiously to S-22 and fires a round at villager #1.


----------



## Venom (Jan 17, 2007)

Carl moves as far North as he can through the trees and takes a shot at Villager #1.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 17, 2007)

*Combat round 3*

Carl moves north between the trees until he can take a clear shot (ranged attack roll of 13 + 2 = 15; a hit doing 8HP damage) putting a near fatal bullet in villager1’s chest.

Villager3 makes a quick dash to the next tree.

Bruce also moves to get a better shot (ranged attack roll of 9 + 3 = 12; a hit doing 6HP damage) and takes villager1 down. Bruce (spot check of 14 + 4 – 2(10 ft.) = 16; success) notices a bear trap in the grass and points it out to Carl (+2 bonus on spot checks for bear traps)

Villager2 lights a stick of dynamite and throws it at Bruce (modified ranged attack of 0 vs. DEF10; a miss). The throw short and lands about 15 ft. north of Bruce’s position.

Villager1 is dying.


Initiative for combat round 4:
(21) Villager3 (knife)
(15) Carl
(11) Villager1 (sickle)
(10) Villager2 (dynamite)
(04) Bruce


===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 07(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 12/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 09(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 17, 2007)

*Combat round 4*

Villager3 mover 15 ft. to AH-22 while keeping an eye on Bruce (dodge vs. Bruce)


----------



## mariusm (Jan 18, 2007)

Bruce will move 30' east to Y-22 and take a shot at Villager #3.


----------



## Venom (Jan 18, 2007)

Carl will move to N14 and take another shot at Villager #2.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 18, 2007)

*Combat round 4 (cont.)*

Carl takes three steps (spot check of 13 + 1 + 2(bonus) = 16; success) and sees another bear trap between the grass. He moves around it and takes cover behind a tree. This time he takes steady aim (ranged attack roll of 20!; a CRITICAL hit doing 17HP damage) and blows the villager’s head open at 55 ft.

Villager1 is dying.

Villager2 is dead.

There is a blast as the stick of dynamite goes off sending some dirt flying and setting off the bear trap Bruce spotted in T-20

Bruce moves to get a shot at the remaining villager (spot check of 11 + 4 + 2(bonus); success) and stops just short of a bear trap. The shorter distance makes the shot easy (ranged attack roll of 19 + 3 = 22; a hit doing 8HP damage) and fatal. Villager3 is dying.

Carl has spotted a bear trap in O-19


===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 06(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 12/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 08(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


----------



## Venom (Jan 18, 2007)

Carl will carefully move forward (checking for traps) and check villager #1 and #2 for ammo, clues etc…


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 18, 2007)

*Ouch!*

Fairly sure there are no more immediate threats, Carl proceeds to check the bodies. The first few steps go well (spot check of 10 + 1 + 2(bonus) = 13; fail) until he steps on something hard (modified attack roll of 26 vs. DEF16; a hit doing 6HP damage) and a burning pain shoots up his leg and Carl screams from the pain. Carl has been caught in a bear trap. His movement is restricted to 5 ft.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 19, 2007)

*The village ...*

Wincing from the pain Carl tries to open the jaws of the trap (strength check of 17 + 2 = 19 vs. DC15; success) and manages to free himself. He then proceeds to search the bodies finding 1,500 pesetas on villager2 and 5 shotgun rounds on villager1.

Bruce searches villager3 and finds 1,750 pesetas and a red herb.

The two agents continue east along the pathway to the village. They stop a short distance outside the village on a hill and survey the area with their binoculars. The village lies in a valley.

A person tied to a pole has been set alight ... zooming in with the binoculars you recognise one of the policemen that dropped you off. You also see some villagers going about their business as if nothing is wrong.

Carl is puzzled by the people’s behaviour ... could they be part of a cult? But what would they want with the president’s daughter?

===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 06(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 06/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 08(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


----------



## Venom (Jan 22, 2007)

Carl will move to I23 trying to find cover behind the fence, with the intention of exploring the little room in the south west while trying to get a better view of what is going on.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 22, 2007)

Bruce will move to K-20 watching the villagers to make sure no one is making any hostile moves.  Bruce thinks to himself that he wishes they could have saved the cop...


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 22, 2007)

Bruce and Carl make their way down to the village trying to get a better view from behind the fence. Villager2 notices some movement in the bushes and walks toward the fence to investigate.

OOC: Villager2 only thinks he saw something move in the bushes - he is not aware of your presence.


----------



## Venom (Jan 22, 2007)

Carl will run to take cover behind the small building (L-32) and hope that the villager does not see him.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 22, 2007)

Bruce will drop prone where he is if there are enough bushes or else he will move to the closest bushes and then drop prone.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 23, 2007)

*Hide and seek...*

Initiative:
(26) Carl
(19) Villager2
(13) Bruce


Carl makes a quick dash through the bushes (hide check of 13 + 4(cover) vs. spot check 3; success) and ducks behind the building to the south.

The villager walks to the end of the fence and looks around (spot check of 14 vs. hide check of 5 + 4(cover) = 9; fail) and sees Bruce behind the bushes. The villager starts shouting “Un forastero! Un forastero!”

Bruce drops prone as the villager starts shouting.


Initiative for combat round 1:
(24) Carl
(21) Bruce
(17) Villager3 (hatchet)
(10) Villager2 (pitchfork)


----------



## Venom (Jan 23, 2007)

Carl moves to P32 and takes a shot at villager #2 hoping to take him by surprise.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 23, 2007)

Bruce moves to G-19 and takes a shot at Villager #2.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 23, 2007)

*Combat round 1*

Carl slowly moves along the side of the building. He steps around the corner in true Hollywood fashion and fires a shot at the villager (ranged attack roll of 12 + 2 – 2(65 ft.) = 12; a hit doing 8HP damage) sending the bullet into his side.

Bruce crawls backward and fires (ranged attack roll of 15 + 3 – 2(45 ft.) – 4(prone) = 12; a hit doing 7HP damage) hitting the villager in the chest and dropping him to the ground.

Villager3 runs (double moves) in the direction of the gunfire.

Villager2 is dying.

The gunshots have alerted the rest of the villagers to your presence.


Initiative for combat round 2:
(25) Carl
(18) Villager6 (knife)
(13) Bruce
(11) Villager1 (fire torch)
(10) Villager3 (hatchet)
(08) Villager8 (sickle)
(06) Villager7 (dynamite)
(05) Villager5 (knife)
(04) Villager4 (fire torch)
(03) Villager9 (dynamite)


===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 05(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 06/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 07(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


OOC: the villagers indicated with grey on the map are not within line of sight – these are their last known locations.


----------



## Venom (Jan 23, 2007)

Carl shouts to Bruce “Get off your ass buddy, we got villagers to kill”  and takes a shot at villager #3.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 23, 2007)

After shouting some words of encouragement at Bruce, Carl sets his sights on the next target and squeezes the trigger (ranged attack roll of 16 + 2 – 2(75 ft.) = 16; a hit doing 9HP damage) putting a nice hole in the villager’s head. Villager3 is dying.

Carl smiles as the villager falls to the ground until the door to the building opens. Carl can see a guy with a knife standing in the doorway.

OOC: Carl failed all 3 his listen checks to detect the guy in the building... don’t want to be accused of cheating.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 23, 2007)

Bruce will get to his feet and take a shot at villager #3.


----------



## Venom (Jan 24, 2007)

After hearing the door open to the hut Carl duly craps himself. Once he has regained his composure he moves to W32 and takes a shot at the guy in the hut.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 24, 2007)

*Combat round 2 (continued)*

Bruce jumps to his feet at the sound of Carl’s voice and takes aim at villager3 to find him lying in a pool of blood. He then runs toward the building.

Villager1 runs toward the fence.

Villager8 steps around the corner of the fence to the east.

Villager7 moves into view.

Villager5 is out of line of sight.

Villager4 is out of line of sight.

Villager9 is out of line of sight.

Initiative for combat round 3:
(23) Carl
(21) Villager5 (knife)
(18) Villager4 (fire torch)
(14) Bruce
(12) Villager1 (fire torch)
(10) Villager9 (dynamite)
(08) Villager8 (sickle)
(04) Villager6 (knife)
(03) Villager7 (dynamite)


===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 05(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 06/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 06(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 24, 2007)

*Combat round 3*

Carl puts some distance between him and the guy with the knife before he takes a shot (ranged attack roll of 13 + 2 = 15; a hit doing 4HP damage) wounding him quite badly.

Villager5 double moves (out of sight)

Villager4 double moves (out of sight). Carl (spot check of 14 + 1 = 15 vs. 1; success) notices some movement behind the fence north of him (W-27)


Next actions (combat round 3 continued):
(14) Bruce
(12) Villager1 (fire torch)
(10) Villager9 (dynamite)
(08) Villager8 (sickle)
(04) Villager6 (knife)
(03) Villager7 (dynamite)


----------



## mariusm (Jan 24, 2007)

Bruce will move to P-26 and take a shot at villager #7 while shouting, "Carl, let's get moving.  Let's move along the fence to the East."


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 24, 2007)

*Combat round 3 (continued)*

Bruce circles around the fence (ranged attack roll of 3 + 3 = 6; miss) pulling the trigger before he has a clear shot.

Villager1 advances toward Bruce and tries to distract him with the torch (+1 dodge bonus and readied attack)

Villager9: hidden movement

Villager8 runs (double move) toward Carl.

Villager6 looks at his wound then shouts “Hijo de puta!” before stumbling toward Carl. He stops and throws the knife (modified ranged attack roll of 12 vs. DEF13; miss) at Carl, who casually steps to one side avoiding the weapon.

Villager7 shouts “So cerdo!” as he lights the stick of dynamite and throws it toward Bruce (modified ranged attack of 20; a hit). The dynamite lands at Bruce’s feet – the fuse is still burning.


Initiative for combat round 4:
(19) Villager6 (knife)
(18) Bruce
(17) Villager7 (dynamite)
(12) Carl
(11) Villager9 (dynamite)
(09) Villager4 (fire torch)
(08) Villager1 (fire torch)
(07) Villager8 (sickle)
(03) Villager5 (knife)


===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 04(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 06/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 05(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 24, 2007)

*Combat round 4*

Villager6 continues stumbling toward Carl and tries to grab hold of him. Carl resists (AOO melee attack roll of 18 + 2 = 20; a hit doing 5HP damage), hitting the villager on the side of the head with his pistol. The villager falls to the ground. Villager6 is dying.

Next actions (combat round 4 continued):
(18) Bruce
(17) Villager7 (dynamite)
(12) Carl
(11) Villager9 (dynamite)
(09) Villager4 (fire torch)
(08) Villager1 (fire torch)
(07) Villager8 (sickle)
(03) Villager5 (knife)


----------



## mariusm (Jan 24, 2007)

Bruce moves to U-29 and take a shot at villager #8.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 24, 2007)

*Combat round 4 (continued)*

A quick glance at the smouldering fuse at his feet prompts Bruce to haul ass and help out Carl. Bruce has his shot lined up as he stops (ranged attack roll of 19 + 3 = 22; a hit doing 8HP damage) putting a near fatal bullet in villager8’s chest.

Villager 7 retrieves another stick of dynamite.

Next actions (combat round 4 continued):
(12) Carl
(11) Villager9 (dynamite)
(09) Villager4 (fire torch)
(08) Villager1 (fire torch)
(07) Villager8 (sickle)
(03) Villager5 (knife)


----------



## Venom (Jan 25, 2007)

Carl takes a shot at villager #8 and shouts to Bruce “Lets find the A**hole that’s throwing dynamite at us” and moves to X36.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 25, 2007)

*Combat round 4 (continued)*

Carl (ranged attack roll of 3 + 2 = 5; miss) turns around after pistol whipping his last attacker and fires wildly at villager8 before putting some distance between them.

There is a loud bang as the dynamite explodes to the west.

Villager9 (modified climb check of 15 vs. DC10; success) climbs over the fence and retrieves a stick of dynamite.

Villager4 (modified climb check of 14 vs. DC10; success) climbs over the fence and sees Bruce almost right next to him. He threatens Bruce with the torch (+1 dodge bonus)

Villager1 moves south behind the fence and behind the building to the west (out of sight).

Villager8 looks at the blood gushing out of his chest, “Cabrón!” before running away (double move)

Villager5: hidden movement.


===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 03(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 06/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 04(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


Initiative for combat round 5:
(20) Villager4 (fire torch)
(15) Villager9 (dynamite)
(14) Villager8 (sickle)
(13) Carl
(12) Bruce
(08) Villager7 (dynamite)
(07) Villager1 (fire torch)
(02) Villager5 (knife)


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 25, 2007)

*Combat round 5*

Villager4 takes a step closer to Bruce and swings the burning torch at him (modified melee attack roll of 18 vs. DEF16; a hit doing 2HP damage) burning Bruce’s arm.

Villager9 lights the stick of dynamite and runs toward Carl.

Villager8 continues to run away (double move) holding his bleeding chest.

Next actions (combat round 5 continued):
(13) Carl
(12) Bruce
(08) Villager7 (dynamite)
(07) Villager1 (fire torch)
(02) Villager5 (knife)


----------



## mariusm (Jan 29, 2007)

Bruce will whip Villager #4 accross the face with the butt of his pistol.


----------



## Venom (Jan 29, 2007)

Carl moves to S31 (if he can get that far) and takes a shot at villager #7.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 29, 2007)

*Combat round 5 continued...*

Carl continues his run-and-gun tactics, running a few paces and (ranged attack roll of 8 + 2 – 2(60ft.) = 8; miss) firing a shot at villager7 but aiming too low.

Bruce is not deterred by the minor burn on his arm (melee attack roll of 18 + 2 - 1(dodge) = 19; a hit doing 5HP damage) as he pushes the burning torch aside and smacks villager4 in the face with his pistol.

Villager7 lights the stick of dynamite and runs toward Carl.

Villager1 rounds the corner of the building to the east of Carl.

Villager5 climbs over the wooden fence.

===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 03(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 06/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 03(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================

Initiative for combat round 6:
(21) Villager1 (fire torch)
(18) Villager9 (dynamite) – BURNING FUSE
(14) Carl
(13) Villager8 (sickle)
(07) Villager5 (knife)
(06) Bruce
(03) Villager4 (fire torch)
(02) Villager7 (dynamite) – BURNING FUSE


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 29, 2007)

*Combat round 6*

Villager1 advances toward Carl. As he rounds the corner of the house he sees villager7 standing with the burning stick of dynamite. He changes course and moves away from Carl (readies an attack when he stops)

Villager9 takes a few quick steps closer to Carl and (modified ranged attack roll of 5 – 2(20 ft.) = 3; misss) fumbling the stick of dynamite as he throws it.

Next actions:
(14) Carl
(13) Villager8 (sickle)
(07) Villager5 (knife)
(06) Bruce
(03) Villager4 (fire torch)
(02) Villager7 (dynamite) – BURNING FUSE


----------



## Venom (Jan 29, 2007)

Carl will take another shot at villager #7 and then move 10 feet west while commenting about how the villager throws like a girl.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 30, 2007)

*Combat round 6 continued*

Carl puts some distance between him and the dynamite while mocking villager9 before turning his attention to villager7. His shot misses (ranged attack roll of 9 + 2 = 11; miss) and he can hear villager9 laugh in the distance.

Villager8: hidden movement

Villager5 moves west along the fence and readies an attack.

Next actions:
(06) Bruce
(03) Villager4 (fire torch)
(02) Villager7 (dynamite)


----------



## mariusm (Jan 30, 2007)

Bruce yells at Carl, "We need to get into cover!  Let's move further East and try get inside one of those buildings!". Bruce then steps to V-30 and swings at Villagers #4's left side with his pistol.  Bruce will use an action point if necessary to ensure a good hit.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 30, 2007)

*Combat round 6 continued*

Bruce steps around the villager to avoid the burning torch (melee attack roll of 19 + 2 = 21; a hit doing 5HP damage) catching him off guard as the pistol connects his skull for the second time.

The dynamite explodes 10 ft. behind Bruce kicking up a cloud of dust and soil.

Villager4 falls to the ground and is dying.

Villager7 tosses the dynamite toward Carl (modified ranged attack roll of 11 – 4(30ft.) = 7; miss) landing to the east of Carl. He retrieves another stick of dynamite.


===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 03(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 06/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 02(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


Initiative for combat round 7:
(25) Carl
(20) Bruce
(18) Villager5 (knife) – readied attack
(15) Villager9 (dynamite)
(12) Villager1 (fire torch) – readied attack
(06) Villager7 (dynamite) – dynamite in hand
(04) Villager8 (sickle)


----------



## Venom (Jan 30, 2007)

Carl takes another shot at Villager #7 using an action point if necessary and then moves 30 feet south.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 30, 2007)

"Carl where are you going?", yells Bruce as he continues to move East 30' and takes a shot at Villager #5, using an action point if needed to make a cinematic hit!.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 31, 2007)

*Combat round 7*

Dynamite-wielding-mad-men obviously make Carl nervous. He fires another round (ranged attack roll of 12 + 2 = 14; a hit doing 6HP damage) this time hitting the villager in the face. Villager7 falls to the ground – dead! Not wasting time admiring his handy work Carl heads for the hills.

The dynamite explodes just a few feet from where Carl was standing seconds earlier.

Bruce is a little surprised that Carl’s not sticking to the plan but continues east. He stops, turns and fires a shot (ranged attack roll of 16 + 3 = 19; a hit doing 10HP damage) in one smooth movement putting a bullet straight through the villager’s heart. Villager5 falls to the ground – dead!

Villager9 surveys the dead bodies starting to accumulate. Taking a cue from Carl he runs toward the fence and climbs over.

Villager1 also decides to sound the retreat (double moves) and disappears from sight.

Villager8: hidden movement.

===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 02(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 06/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 01(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


Initiative for combat round 8:
(15) Villager9 (dynamite)
(10) Villager8 (sickle)
(10) Carl
(09) Villager1 (fire torch)
(09) Bruce


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 31, 2007)

*Combat round 8*

Villager9: hidden movement

Villager8: hidden movement


----------



## Venom (Jan 31, 2007)

Carl will double move to join Bruce at AK33.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 31, 2007)

*Combat round 8 continued*

Carl hauls a$$ to meet up with Bruce

Villager1: hidden movement


----------



## mariusm (Jan 31, 2007)

Bruce will double move to AM-28.


----------



## Venom (Feb 6, 2007)

Can you please post the map so we can plan our next move.


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 6, 2007)

To the west Burce and Carl can see the remains of their work ... bodies strewn all over.

OOC: There are no enemies in sight. I will start combat again when there is a threat, so free roam for now...


----------



## Venom (Feb 6, 2007)

Carl will move as far as he can to meet up with Bruce at AM28


----------



## mariusm (Feb 6, 2007)

Once at the corner of the fence Bruce will peer North.  If no targets are obviously present he will suggest they move North to the house with the stairs.


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 7, 2007)

*Stuck in the middle...*

OOC: I'm not going to roll initiative each round - its getting a little hectic!

Carl regroups with Bruce and the two proceed cautiously north.

Bruce stops when he hears the sound of a revving chainsaw coming from the east! They see numerous other villagers approaching the town centre.

===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 02(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 06/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 01(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


Initiative for combat round:
(23) Bruce
(20) Villager9 (dynamite)
(18) Villager12 (fire torch)
(16) Villager11 (sickle)
(15) Chainsaw dude (Z)
(12) Carl
(05) Villager10 (knife)
(04) Villager13 (fire torch)


----------



## mariusm (Feb 7, 2007)

Bruce will take a shot at the guy with the chainsaw while yelling, "Carl let's try and get some cover!".  Bruce will move AO11 and check if the door is unlocked.


----------



## Venom (Feb 7, 2007)

Carl will take another shot at villager # 9, and then change out his mag while waiting to see if Bruce can get the door open.


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 8, 2007)

Bruce doesn’t take long to pick out his target when he hears the chainsaw. It’s a long shot but he takes it (ranged attack roll of 13 + 3 – 2 (75 ft.) = 14; a hit doing 8HP damage) hitting the maniac in the chest. He then darts off toward the door of the house.

Villager9 retrieves a stick of dynamite and lights it.

Villager12 walks cautiously closer.

Villager11 walks cautiously closer.

The maniac with the chainsaw shrugs when the bullet hits him before he closes the distance between Bruce and himself.

Carl’s eyes go big when he sees the villager light a stick of dynamite (ranged attack roll of 8 + 2 – 2 (60 ft.) = 8; miss) firing a wild shot in his direction. He pops the magazine and reloads his pistol.

Villager10 walks cautiously closer.

Villager13 walks cautiously closer.


===============================
Bruce
HP: 10/10 (NL 00)
Ammo: 01(STD) + 15(STD) + 15(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:01 // STUN:00

Carl
HP: 06/12 (NL 04)
Ammo: 15(STD) + 15(STD) + 00(STD)
Grenades: FRAG:00 // WP:00 // STUN:01
===============================


----------



## Venom (Feb 8, 2007)

Realizing that villager 9 is just to far away for his shooting skill Carl turns and takes a shot at villager 10 before following Bruce into the house.


----------



## mariusm (Feb 8, 2007)

Bruce will fire another bullet at Z before opening the door to the house behind him.  If the door was already open then Bruce will move 10' into the building.


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoping for another well placed shot, Bruce squeezes the trigger (ranged attack roll of 1; miss) but the shot is totally wild before he opens the door to the house.

Villager9 takes a few quick steps toward Carl and throws the dynamite at him (modified ranged attack roll of 18 – 6 (30 ft.) = 12 vs. DEF10; success). The burning stick of dynamite falls at Carl’s feet.

Villager12 covers the distance to Carl in a few quick steps (modified melee attack roll of 11 vs. DEF13; miss) and threatens him with the burning torch.

Villager11 makes his way around the corner (modified melee attack roll of 9 vs. DEF 16; miss) and swings the sickle at Bruce.

Bruce looks back again when he hears the revving chainsaw next to him (modified melee attack roll of 8 vs. DEF16; miss) and ducks in time to avoid a horrible death.

Carl looks at the dynamite at his feet and the wide selection of targets around him. In the distance he can hear a church bell ring. The villagers all turn around and stare toward the south east. They drop their weapons and start heading in the direction of the sound muttering something – they almost look like they’re in a trance.

Carl takes the opportunity (ranged attack roll of 19 + 2 = 21; a hit doing 7HP damage) to put a bullet in the chainsaw maniac’s head as he was showing no sign of letting up.


----------



## Venom (Feb 9, 2007)

First of all Carl will run like hell and take cover from the dynamite if that is still an issue and then say to Bruce “What the hell is going on here. Seems like the whole world has gone insane. Perhaps we should follow the villagers at a distance and see where they are going."


----------

